# Weekend shots



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Sent saturday morning at BBSP. There was a few thing that caught my eye but overall was pretty slow. 
Next headed to Boliver, and down to High Island Bird Santuary. Only one Woodpecker and a few blackbirds.

First up is the mom and baby, Shooting at a higher ISO 400, and AV mode to control the apt, as I have been learning my new lens. Found with this lens a apt of 8.0-11 seems to work the best.

Second was at the ferry crossing. Mr pelican thought he would make a low level pass at the ferry, I have been trying out hand holding and birds in flight. Over all I feel this didnt turn out too bad. Once again AV mode, Fast shutter 1/320 and ISO of 400 again I believe.

Last is my favorite, Shot in the back yard, Been trying to get a good shot of this fellow. AV mode, ISO 800, Shutter 1/250.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I bet the mosquitos were bad over on Bolivar. They are starting to show up in the shadows in my yard.
Thanks for the attempt. Was the ferry wait very long?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

No, ferry wasnt too long at all, since I was picked for the search.:biggrin:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like the Pelican shot at the ferry...but whois Davis?
Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Its just little Ol' me.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it sure looks like your practising handholding and photographing birds in flight is going well. (i always wonder how pelicans manage to get off the ground lol)

what does the V stand for in AV mode?

beautiful images. my favourite is the woodpecker. great clarity, colour and composition and nice bokeh also. we don't have woodpeckers here in New Zealand so i always enjoy seeing them. is that a pileated(sp) woodpecker?

rosesm


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

what kind of bird is on the third frame?


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

AV is "aperature Value" or so I've been told. TV is "Time value" (same disclaimer)


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Karen....As above its for "value"...Its the Yellowbellied woodpecker..its approx 5-6 inches tall, The pileated is a beautiful bird that stands just short of 1 foot, almost the same markings without the black and white wings if I remember correctly..wings are mostly black. I had a chance to photograph one a couple of weekends ago, but I had broken one of the cardinal rules of photography...I ran out of the house and forgot my extra batteries, so when I ran across the rasical...took aim fired one shot (out of focus BTWsad_smiles )...so I aimed again and the camera just shut down, looked at the battery meter and it was all black:headknock . Oh well Im still hoping to get another chance.



Koru said:


> it sure looks like your practising handholding and photographing birds in flight is going well. (i always wonder how pelicans manage to get off the ground lol)
> 
> what does the V stand for in AV mode?
> 
> ...


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yellowbellied woodpecker.....


The Machine said:


> what kind of bird is on the third frame?


----------

